# Online SA Support Group?



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi all,

Thought I'd check to see if there were ever any online SA support groups here. If not, perhaps we could consider creating one if there was enough interest? We could use the chatroom here, or a service like Mumble, Skype, something like that. Would anyone be interested if there isn't a group already?


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Sure I wouldn't mind


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Reverie101 said:


> Sure I wouldn't mind


Glad to have someone else interested. I think as long as we have 4 or more people, we could probably find a time and date to get something started. I'd be happy to help in organizing it.


----------



## Sumabala (Mar 29, 2018)

If it's a chat, I would be interested in it as well.


----------



## Joz (Oct 7, 2018)

I’d be interested too!


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Great, so it looks like at least 4 people would be interested. Anyone else? I think that even 4 people might be large enough for a starting point if we can all find a day and time that works for us. Are there certain days and times that would best for all of you? For myself, I'm usually available between 7-9pm ECT on weekdays, or weekends after 1pm.


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

tea1~ said:


> And which chat would it be, here or elsewhere? i guess if we're on, then we're online.


Yeah, it might be a bit difficult to organize at first, but I think we can try to find a time and day that works best for everyone. I think using the chat program should be fine, but we could always consider Skype, Discord, or Mumble as other options if any of those programs are preferred.


----------



## Dingdow (Mar 3, 2018)

Once you setup the time and place, post it up. I'm sure a few more people will show up if they're able. Me included!


----------



## Road to Recovery (Jan 17, 2018)

That sounds great!


----------



## zrob11 (Nov 11, 2018)

I would want to join too


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Glad to see quite a few of you are interested! Hmm, maybe we could try to plan for one of these upcoming weekends? How would a Sunday at 2pm ECT work for all of you? If that day or time doesn't work, I'm open to other suggested times that would be more convenient for everyone.


----------



## zrob11 (Nov 11, 2018)

that would be fine with me


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

that's 8am Monday nz time... not really convenient for me. keen to work through this RO-DBT book if anyone interested


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

tea1~ said:


> Hi,
> I'm busy on Sundays but the weekdays would be good for me usually in the evening. As long as there's a place to join in I can always check in to see if there is anybody on there. btw I never heard of Mumble, lol what's that?


Gotcha. I can propose an alternative weekday time if that would work better. What timezone are you in? Mumble is just another chat program that's sort of similar to Discord, although I think it came first.



zrob11 said:


> that would be fine with me


Nice, glad to hear that. Unfortunately, I'm not sure it works for most other people here =\



andy1984 said:


> that's 8am Monday nz time... not really convenient for me. keen to work through this RO-DBT book if anyone interested


Hmm, would a weekday time work better for you, Andy? Which RO-DBT book did you get? I have some background in providing DBT, but not RO-DBT. I'd certainly be interested in hearing more about it, especially if it has some good anxiety management techniques.


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Also, in case we can't find a time that works for everyone, we can always split it up into two separate meetings. Not ideal, but if there's enough interest, it might work out better to keep the groups from becoming too large.


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Is there any way I can edit my first post here and add a poll to see what days and times work? I don't have enough familiarity with this site yet to know if I can do so. 

If I'm unable to do that, I think I'll just propose a specific day and time, doing my best to have it a day/time that works for everyone here, and see who can attend. I know we have Thanksgiving coming up next week, but we could think about having the first meeting the week after that. Would Wednesday, November 28th at 8pm ECT possibly work?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

FlowingRiver said:


> Is there any way I can edit my first post here and add a poll to see what days and times work? I don't have enough familiarity with this site yet to know if I can do so.
> 
> If I'm unable to do that, I think I'll just propose a specific day and time, doing my best to have it a day/time that works for everyone here, and see who can attend. I know we have Thanksgiving coming up next week, but we could think about having the first meeting the week after that. Would Wednesday, November 28th at 8pm ECT possibly work?


I can add a poll for you.  Which days and times would you like the poll to have?


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Silent Memory said:


> I can add a poll for you.  Which days and times would you like the poll to have?


Thanks for your help, Silent Memory! Could the poll include Wednesday at 8pm, Friday at 8pm, Saturday at 3pm, and Sunday at 3pm? All eastern standard time? If so, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

FlowingRiver said:


> Thanks for your help, Silent Memory! Could the poll include Wednesday at 8pm, Friday at 8pm, Saturday at 3pm, and Sunday at 3pm? All eastern standard time? If so, I greatly appreciate it.


I added the poll. You're welcome.


----------



## zrob11 (Nov 11, 2018)

I am in US East coast Eastern Standard Time. I can do weekend but I work so evenings are not ideal.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'd love to join. Whens it startinga. Like where is it? Lol


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

FlowingRiver said:


> Is there any way I can edit my first post here and add a poll to see what days and times work? I don't have enough familiarity with this site yet to know if I can do so.
> 
> If I'm unable to do that, I think I'll just propose a specific day and time, doing my best to have it a day/time that works for everyone here, and see who can attend. I know we have Thanksgiving coming up next week, but we could think about having the first meeting the week after that. Would Wednesday, November 28th at 8pm ECT possibly work?


I hope you enjoy your Thanksgiving and anyone else who's enjoying thanksgiving. Even if we don't realize it there r lots of things to be thankful for that we take for granted. :yay



sad1231234 said:


> I'd love to join. Whens it startinga. Like where is it? Lol


We're still figuring out a time sad1231234. You have to do the poll.


----------



## lina1202 (Nov 15, 2018)

I'd be interested. Is there a way to create a chat group somewhere, then we can just pop up whenever we are free? As it seems like everyone is in different timezones/available at different times.


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

zrob11 said:


> I am in US East coast Eastern Standard Time. I can do weekend but I work so evenings are not ideal.





sad1231234 said:


> I'd love to join. Whens it startinga. Like where is it? Lol





lina1202 said:


> I'd be interested. Is there a way to create a chat group somewhere, then we can just pop up whenever we are free? As it seems like everyone is in different timezones/available at different times.


Thank you all for your interest! I'm thinking we might want to have the first meeting the week after Thanksgiving, since I imagine most of you won't be available on the week of Thanksgiving. I'll try to have the first meeting on the day/time that works best for everyone. I think we'll have the meeting via one of the chat rooms here if that works best.

Thanks, Tea! I hope you have a nice Thanksgiving as well =)


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

FlowingRiver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd check to see if there were ever any online SA support groups here. If not, perhaps we could consider creating one if there was enough interest? We could use the chatroom here, or a service like Mumble, Skype, something like that. Would anyone be interested if there isn't a group already?


I think that's an awesome idea, I actually have been in a few here overtime.. but the best one that I remember was one started by a user who is no longer here & like you, had a set schedule & also for those from other parts of the world, it was pretty small & everyone was allowed to talk in turns, I liked how it started out.. a lot of others are very packed & many people don't talk, which is understandable; there is a group already actually, on Discord & Tinychat, but I dunno; they don't necessarily stick to SA topics, if that's what you're into. But a new group isn't bad, especially for those that are new & not familiar to the site or people here.


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

SmartCar said:


> I think that's an awesome idea, I actually have been in a few here overtime.. but the best one that I remember was one started by a user who is no longer here & like you, had a set schedule & also for those from other parts of the world, it was pretty small & everyone was allowed to talk in turns, I liked how it started out.. a lot of others are very packed & many people don't talk, which is understandable; there is a group already actually, on Discord & Tinychat, but I dunno; they don't necessarily stick to SA topics, if that's what you're into. But a new group isn't bad, especially for those that are new & not familiar to the site or people here.


Thanks, and I'm glad to hear you like the idea! It sounds like the format you mentioned seemed to be the most effective one. At this time, I think we can be a bit flexible and try to figure out what seems to be most beneficial for everyone. The nice thing about a support group is that I think it gives us a lot of options to consider, and I'm certainly open to discussing various group format options. The one you mentioned is what I've most commonly seen in AA/NA groups, and it can be pretty beneficial.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

FlowingRiver said:


> Thanks, and I'm glad to hear you like the idea! It sounds like the format you mentioned seemed to be the most effective one. At this time, I think we can be a bit flexible and try to figure out what seems to be most beneficial for everyone. The nice thing about a support group is that I think it gives us a lot of options to consider, and I'm certainly open to discussing various group format options. The one you mentioned is what I've most commonly seen in AA/NA groups, and it can be pretty beneficial.


Nice :yes so how do you wan to set it up? through Skype? & do you have enough people signed up I guess.


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

SmartCar said:


> Nice :yes so how do you wan to set it up? through Skype? & do you have enough people signed up I guess.


I think we'll try using the chat program here first. If that doesn't work well, we could try Skype instead.


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Since the poll seems to show Friday at 8pm EST to be the best time for the most people, how about we have the first meeting Friday, November 23rd? I realize Thanksgiving is that week though. Would that day and time work for everyone else?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

FlowingRiver said:


> I think we'll try using the chat program here first. If that doesn't work well, we could try Skype instead.


Cool, no probs.. so the chatroom on here then?


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

SmartCar said:


> Cool, no probs.. so the chatroom on here then?


Yep, I think that's the plan for now. Hope to see you then!


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Thought I'd post again and see which of you were planning on attending the first meeting of the group this Friday at 8pm EST. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## One Winged Angel (Nov 20, 2018)

I was looking to join the group, any room? : )


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

One Winged Angel said:


> I was looking to join the group, any room? : )


Sure. I'm in the chat room now if you'd like to join.


----------



## One Winged Angel (Nov 20, 2018)

FlowingRiver said:


> Sure. I'm in the chat room now if you'd like to join.


Okay. Silly question...but would you happen to know how chat works on mobile? Or does it lol.


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

One Winged Angel said:


> Okay. Silly question...but would you happen to know how chat works on mobile? Or does it lol.


Hmm, I'm not sure. On my laptop, the lower part of the window here has a bar with a few different options, including a "Chatrooms" option you can join. Do you see that?


----------



## One Winged Angel (Nov 20, 2018)

FlowingRiver said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure. On my laptop, the lower part of the window here has a bar with a few different options, including a "Chatrooms" option you can join. Do you see that?


 There isn't... :/ Oh well lol.


----------



## FlowingRiver (Feb 25, 2018)

*Sigh* Sorry all. I lost power for around eight hours last night due to a bad storm. The storm knocked my power out around 8:15, so I wasn't able to get back online until this morning. For the people that were there, what did you all end up doing?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking for open-minded and positive people to talk to. My skype is @Thesmartaries. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Is this group still active


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Is this online support group still happening?


----------



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

Why not open A WhatsApp group where we can write each other?


----------

